

How well do you see color? - ritchiea
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-well-do-you-see-color-173018

======
ritchiea
I got a 3, with 0 being perfect. I'm a bit disappointed in myself I couldn't
manage a perfect score. That said it is incredibly dull and frustrating at the
end.

------
isojon
I got a 99. Color deficient designers unite!

------
mosstache
scored a 1, almost perfect! [http://d.pr/i/ZlWr](http://d.pr/i/ZlWr)

